
Every “Color of the Year” 2000-2019 – From Pantone Color Institute - filipkappa
https://mdbootstrap.com/snippets/jquery/marta-szymanska/269866
======
filipkappa
Why a certain color became a "Color of the Year"? There's a philosophy behind
each of those colors, f.e. Ultra Violet "communicates originality, ingenuity,
and visionary thinking that points us toward the future".

Which of those speak to you? What do you associate with those colors and why?

